# Has anybody instaled a colloid-a-tron



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Have been resourcing a alternative to a standard water softener. This is interesting it is made by fluid dynamic they have them sized from house size to extremely large. If it pans out I have a hospital that is interested in the savings in salt.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting. Got any good links?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Interesting. Got any good links?


fluiddynamicsna.com


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> fluiddynamicsna.com


*Don't go to that site!*

Sophos picked up a Troj/JSRedir-HP when I went there which will infect a windows computer...

Fortunately on my Mac I just put it in the trash and empty....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Don't go to that site! Sophos picked up a Troj/JSRedir-HP when I went there which will infect a windows computer... Fortunately on my Mac I just put it in the trash and empty....


sorry that's what it said Ferguson is selling this item and they swear it works. Everything I have read sounds like it is true case studies Back to about mid 80,s.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> sorry that's what it said Ferguson is selling this item and they swear it works. Everything I have read sounds like it is true case studies Back to about mid 80,s.


I could have stayed there and read it but I just rushed back to let the folks know that site had been hacked...

Us Mac users have to protect those who use deficient computers... :laughing:

From what I saw it looked like it is not actually a water softener but an antiscale device which there is a lot of threads already devoted to that subject and its pseudoscience....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I could have stayed there and read it but I just rushed back to let the folks know that site had been hacked... Us Mac users have to protect those who use deficient computers... :laughing: From what I saw it looked like it is not actually a water softener but an antiscale device which there is a lot of threads already devoted to that subject and its pseudoscience....


it is a anti scale but it somehow changes calcium to aragonite in a reaction between the alloy and the water. The thought of not having to load salt and maintain large softeners is interesting and could be lucrative. I am always looking for cutting edge teck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of links for you to look at and see if this product passes the sniff test...

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/catscams.html

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/magscams.html


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Here are a couple of links for you to look at and see if this product passes the sniff test... http://www.chem1.com/CQ/catscams.html http://www.chem1.com/CQ/magscams.html


thanks I'll let you know what I find out


----------

